# mk 2 TT owners



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Owners only.

Forum members who actually own cars please register your car here with spec so i can tie it to the "seatgate" thread and get a percentage of cars with the sagging seat issue.

Would like to see what the percentage of forum members is with the problem.

Sagging or not?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Silver 3.2 TTR
Bose
Xenon
Lowered
TPS

I have some pics but lost my USB cable for my phone! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

sico said:


> Silver 3.2 TTR
> Bose
> Xenon
> Lowered
> ...


Get em posted sico if you can asap.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

If I get your meaning you want to find out from ALL owners who does/does not have a problem??

Mine is a 2007 2.0T with Leather/Alcantara - no sagging @ 8500 miles.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

2007 2.0 TTC
Phantom
Luxor leather
+ other bits (see below)

7000 mls and yes saggy seat


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Spec as below.

Hopefully my pics will be in the ones Tosh sent you. I can't see pics when in work, so I shall check from home.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

57 Plate, 2.0 TTC
Phantom Black
Extended magma
18" Ten spoke (that and everything is probably irrelevant I guess)
Pics posted on "seatgate"


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

fut1a said:


> Spec as below.
> 
> Hopefully my pics will be in the ones Tosh sent you. I can't see pics when in work, so I shall check from home.


Sagging or not?


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

11 month old 2.0T with Leather & Alcantara - 11K miles and NO SAGGING.

Grant, perhaps you should put up a poll?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> 11 month old 2.0T with Leather & Alcantara - 11K miles and NO SAGGING.
> 
> Grant, perhaps you should put up a poll?


If i put a poll up i'll just get numbers without photo's, and i need everyone that registers their car on this thread to post a pic, so if they havent they get nagged.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > 11 month old 2.0T with Leather & Alcantara - 11K miles and NO SAGGING.
> ...


Everone _with _sagging seats to post a picture!

Nagging works too


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Only 1000 miles. :?

TTC 2008

Magma
Dolphin Grey
(See below for other bits)


----------



## Jersey Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I had leather/alcantara - no sagging.


----------



## mussy (Feb 4, 2008)

2.0T fsi
Phantom black
6 cd changer
20k on the clock


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

mussy said:


> 2.0T fsi
> Phantom black
> 6 cd changer
> 20,000 on the clock


Sagging or not?
And when did they start to sag?


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

750 miles...1 week old though and no sag but the indents are there longer every day


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes mine has saggy seats. 7500 miles Delivered on 16/05/07, and pictures posted on Neil's thread. Dealer has also sent a DIS report.

Full spec:
TTR V6 3.2 S-Tronic, Doplhin Grey, Magma Red Leather, 18" Bi Colour Alloys, Symphony, Bose, Bluetooth, MF Steering Wheel and Xenons.


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

mine too, reported 06/07 1000k again at 02/08 8500k


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Specs as below.

7.800 miles. Driver seats is sagging (passenger seat just a little).

It has steadily gotten worse, but as long as it is still confortable to sit in, I don't consider it a major problem.

However I will chose leather/alcantara for my TTS for two reasons.

One is that I think it will be better (warmer in winter and not so warm in summer + not so "slippery"). And the other is that I do think that the sagging might become a problem after some years..... :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Arne said:


> Specs as below.
> 
> 7.800 miles. Driver seats is sagging (passenger seat just a little).
> 
> ...


Thanks Arne.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

2007/57 plate Audi TT 2.0TFSI Coupe with black Alcantara seats.

The Alcantara does get saggy after long journeys, but seem to return to its original shape by the next morning. I'll post some photos of what I mean if necessary?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

2006 3.2 quattro
DSB and Luxor


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> 2006 3.2 quattro
> DSB and Luxor


Sagging or not?


----------



## SMG (Sep 20, 2007)

10000km, sag since 7000km


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

3.2 V6, Condor Grey, 12000 miles, 13 months old

I have given my photos to my dealer who has forwarded them onto Audi UK who are apparently compiling a list.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Sagging since about 3k miles and 3 months. It looks crap.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Spec as per sig. Jan 2007 and very much sagging 

Dealer has already registered the issue with Audi UK.


----------



## paTTrick48 (Mar 4, 2008)

2007 / 57 TT 2.0 TFSI Coupe with Leather / Alcantara.
This is my 3rd TT with this style upholstery and not had any problems (yet???).


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Spec as below, very sagging seat after 12 months and 12k miles


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Rebel

2.0 TFSI - S-tronic - full option and (40 HP) ABT

Sagging....


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Rob

Isn't your's valletta leather or something ie not fine nappa?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Deleted my post - seemed like I was kind of on my own


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

FinFerNan said:


> Rob
> 
> Isn't your's valletta leather or something ie not fine nappa?


Hi Finfernan ! :wink:

Don't know if i can answere this question before i talk to my lawyer...
Very delicate subject now this leather-gate is on every news-channel.....

:wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Thought so :wink:


----------



## gazzab (Nov 7, 2007)

hello all

13 stone of pure McDonaldâ€™s arse sat on it for 3 months now and no sagging at all

2007 2.0T with Leather/Alcantara - no sagging @ 2000 miles

Gary


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

2007 TTC, spec as on signature, seats ARE sagging ....... :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

gazzab said:


> hello all
> 
> 13 stone of pure McDonaldâ€™s arse sat on it for 3 months now and no sagging at all
> 
> ...


Cheers Gary.
Important that we get the owners that arent having probems with their seats too.

Double quarter pounder with cheese.
CAn i have fries with that? :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

please tell me one thing....

Why o-why isn't their not a single owner who asked the help from a lawyer?

You all are so convinced that the seat's ain't perfect. And that Audi messed up with the base, design and the leather from those seat's.
Why isn't their one person who asked the help from a lawyer?

Everybody is waiting, everybody is watching this forum, week after week, there is a sagging leather thread, and nobody has the courage to take some legal action?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Rebel said:


> please tell me one thing....
> 
> Why o-why isn't their not a single owner who asked the help from a lawyer?
> 
> ...


Well, as soon as we get everything in one place i might go down that route.
Kind of a double whammy seeing as i'm currently involved in a court case against vw with 9 others.

Oh, by the way, bad weather headed your way with the spring tides, best you get that finger in the hole. :wink:

Yours

AUK MUPPET.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Duo i live near the belgium-german border almost 350 metres above sea-level.
By the time the water will reach my door, 80% of england will be gone already :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Duo i live near the belgium-german border almost 350 metres above sea-level.
> By the time the water will reach my door, 80% of england will be gone already :wink:


Bugger.
BAck to smuggling uranium for me then.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

Rebel said:


> please tell me one thing....
> 
> Everybody is waiting, everybody is watching this forum, week after week, there is a sagging leather thread, and nobody has the courage to take some legal action?


No one has taken legal action against Audi because like the chap who lost Â£100,000 case on his mk1 TT pulling to the left - if he couldn't win in that situation, you'll have no chance with a case that. You tell me you wouldn't get laughed out of court when you stand up and testify to the judge that leather wear should never be allowed on a natural product?

He'll tell you to take a hike*

*all IMO of course.

I feel for those who is not letting this go...no one should stand in your way if you want to take Audi on this. But Audi's reply to the AutoExpress story should have brought a close on this subject.

But hey ho, do what you feel it is best. I will watch with interest..


----------



## wings95 (Sep 8, 2007)

Did have 57 plate TTR Q, DSG, Cruise, Mirror pack. Sagging / wrinkled seats at 1,100 mls with photos on seatgate.

Now with 08 plate TTR :lol: and yet to see Nappa problem. I fear the worst though. 

B


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

syc23 said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > please tell me one thing....
> ...


Not all publicity is good publicity though syc.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > 2006 3.2 quattro
> ...


Very saggy


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> syc23 said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Agreed that AutoExpress reply was a blow to those who hoped Audi would do something about this. The thing with the Automotive industry, the things that tend to get sorted out pronto are the things that would have potential fatal consequences to the customers, i.e.: Firestone exploding tyres, oversteering mk1 TT or Renault Clio bonnets flipping up. They can kill...not leather seats so from that perspective you can see why Audi is sweeping this issue under the carpet.

Props should still go out to those who wish to pursue, if you get a result then great... I'll call Audi so I can claim a free pair of RS4 buckets


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

56 TTC V6
Phantom with Black Leather
Very Saggy Drivers seat


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

spec as below...both seat bases replaced...new ones...sagging


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

syc23 you are proberly the only one with braines on this Muppet-show.

It's a real shame that one of the best TT forums has change in one big grandma-complaining-meeting.....

Leather........blah blah blah.....leather..........blah blah blah....

Indeed, the TT is a GAYcar.....i have to admit all those who told it in the past. 
Never saw so many girly-talk about leather on any carforum.

Bunch of sissy's...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> syc23 you are proberly the only one with braines on this Muppet-show.
> 
> It's a real shame that one of the best TT forums has change in one big grandma-complaining-meeting.....
> 
> ...


If there isn't a problem why have Tyneside Audi agreed to replace mine? Like me though they would rather wait for a permanent fix.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Rebel said:


> syc23 you are proberly the only one with braines on this Muppet-show.
> 
> It's a real shame that one of the best TT forums has change in one big grandma-complaining-meeting.....
> 
> ...


hahaha still whinging then rebel :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

wallsendmag, my dealer can replace mine also....
every dealer can make that decision, specialy the larger dealers.
they can alway's lie abouth why they changed the leather.

But that's not a proper solution, like you say, because the "bulges" will appear again.

Yesterday i saw a A5 in the showroom with the same problem.

I wanna bet, that this problem never will be solved as long as they will keep the design from the stitches, like they have on the MK2 and the A5 and R8.

replacing all those seat's won't be a option. Because the purpose of selling car's is to make money. Not to throw it away.

I wanna bet, for 1000 pounds that Audi won't replace all those seat's posted on this forum....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Rebel said:


> wallsendmag, my dealer can replace mine also....
> every dealer can make that decision, specialy the larger dealers.
> they can alway's lie abouth why they changed the leather.
> 
> ...


I bet they wont change mine.

1. I'm putting rs4 seats in mine.
2. I'm past the 6000 mile limit they set(Although i registered they were fu**ed at about 5981 miles)
3. See 1. :wink:

They wont replace the seats Rob, but were hoping that everyone will get Theirs fixed.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

IBIS 3.2 S-Tronic
MR
BOSE
Xenons
IPOD

May 07 with 5,700 miles










Some "insider" info. A bloke at work is best mates with a certain dealership manager and the manager says "we're only going to replace the seats - there is no fix". Could be an uneducated statement, but that's what I was told last week.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Car 1
56 3.2 Manual 11k
Xenons
Cruise
Parking
Extended
Ipod
MFSW
TPM
18s

Car2
07 3.2 DSG 9K
Xenons
Cruise
Parking
Extended
Ipod
MFSW
TPM
BOSE
MR
SatNav+
19s
Both have the problem.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Spec as below.
Now done 8000 miles.
Seats started sagging at 3000 miles.


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

spec below, 3200 miles, sagging, sorry my tech skills forbid me from posting a pic....


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag, my dealer can replace mine also....
> ...


That'll look good on RS4 seats!

What's with the random use of capital letter 2 letters into some words, am I missing something the joke? Noticed this for a couple of days on your posts.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

19K miles and yes seat saggy


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

0,000 miles on ice silver 2.0 FSI with DSG, power seats, and Mag Ride. Haven't driven much, as I still have to place my order :lol:  All said however, I have now decided my debate between magma and black leather, and black alcantara, and it looks like I will be ordering Alcantara due to this thread, seatgate, and the rest. When it comes to Audi's profits, their failure in properly sorting this issue has resulted in me not choosing the "fine" nappa upgrade. I'll let the money i'm NOT spending now, do the talking for me. Thank you for the head's up guys. Keep spreading the word, and the action of new owners choosing against the leather upgrade might help prompt something.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

0,000 miles on ice silver 2.0 FSI with DSG, power seats, and Mag Ride. Haven't driven much, as I still have to place my order :lol:  All said however, I have now decided my debate between magma and black leather, and black alcantara, and it looks like I will be ordering Alcantara due to this thread, seatgate, and the rest. When it comes to Audi's profits, their failure in properly sorting this issue has resulted in me not choosing the "fine" nappa upgrade. I'll let the money i'm NOT spending now, do the talking for me. Thank you for the head's up guys. Keep spreading the word, and the action of new owners choosing against the leather upgrade might help prompt something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump.
Read the thread, if your a mk2 owner please fill this in.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

englandfan said:


> 0,000 miles on ice silver 2.0 FSI with DSG, power seats, and Mag Ride. Haven't driven much, as I still have to place my order :lol:  All said however, I have now decided my debate between magma and black leather, and black alcantara, and it looks like I will be ordering Alcantara due to this thread, seatgate, and the rest. When it comes to Audi's profits, their failure in properly sorting this issue has resulted in me not choosing the "fine" nappa upgrade. I'll let the money i'm NOT spending now, do the talking for me. Thank you for the head's up guys. Keep spreading the word, and the action of new owners choosing against the leather upgrade might help prompt something.


As long as you are not spending that money on another option :wink:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant Black
Magma - YES THEY SAG - Well the drivers one does - GF sits in the other one and it seems fine :? 
Bose
19 RS4's
MFSW
Acoustic


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Barryodoc said:


> Brilliant Black
> Magma - YES THEY SAG - Well the drivers one does - GF sits in the other one and it seems fine :?
> Bose
> 19 RS4's
> ...


Thanks BArry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Got the car out of the garage especially for these pics.

Until about a month ago there was no sign of sagging, but the seats seem to have now developed a slight degree of sag on the rear of the seat base.

11 months old
6800 miles
Magma leather, heated.

Passenger seat:










Drivers seat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Cheers Vic/.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

3.2, Condor Grey, black Alcantara/leather no sag 19k miles 17 months old


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Bryn said:


> 3.2, Condor Grey, black Alcantara/leather no sag 19k miles 17 months old


Cheers Bryn.


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

maybe we should also include "weight" and "waist size" - c'mon, lets see if there is a link between fat arses and this problem...my car is used and was like that when i got it so there is my excuse!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

3.2 V6 March '07, 11k miles.

I must be quite tolerant of "sagging" because there's nothing I would call sagging on mine - a little "loosening" of the leather after long journeys perhaps... :?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

57 plate 2.0T 4,000 miles sagging nappa leather (extended)


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

2.0, '07 plate (July), black, red magma leather, yes to sagging, 2400 miles. (will post pics asap)

Karen


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

KAZZAJ said:


> 2.0, '07 plate (July), black, red magma leather, yes to sagging, 2400 miles. (will post pics asap)
> 
> Karen


Thanks KAren and pilott.


----------



## Msttblack (Mar 11, 2008)

06 Plate 3.2
Phantom Black
Luxor Leather
Approx 13k
Sagging seat(s) - Yes

Anyone know of any RS4 bucket seats for sale?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Msttblack said:


> 06 Plate 3.2
> Phantom Black
> Luxor Leather
> Approx 13k
> ...


Welcome to the forum.
And thanks for posting.

pm robokn, he does have some for sale. :wink:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

TT V6 3.2 Sept 2006 14000 miles


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

scottk said:


> TT V6 3.2 Sept 2006 14000 miles


Cheers scotty.

Shit, theyre bad. :?


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > TT V6 3.2 Sept 2006 14000 miles
> ...


yep, check out the bolster as well and those creases in it....still there is an upside, beats alcantara for "grippiness" :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Del March 23/07
Current Mileage - 24500
Started to sag/deform around 6/7 k miles


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Reaperman said:


> Del March 23/07
> Current Mileage - 24500
> Started to sag/deform around 6/7 k miles


'Kinell, yours are just as bad.

Cheers reaperman.

Keep em comin, were on a roll.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, here you go Grant...

Today i drove the car outside specialy for you, and i jumped for more than 30 minutes on the leather seat's.
This is the end-result....

Let's hope this contribution will help....


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

56 Plate TTC
I bought the car with 9K on the clock, it showed some signs of sagging.
Car now 22K miles.

A couple of pics - one with flash, one without.
More sagging than bagpuss here


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Okay, here you go Grant...
> 
> Today i drove the car outside specialy for you, and i jumped for more than 30 minutes on the leather seat's.
> This is the end-result....
> ...


Is that a different type of leather? looks a bit more coarse/textured than the rest...just an observation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Okay, here you go Grant...
> 
> Today i drove the car outside specialy for you, and i jumped for more than 30 minutes on the leather seat's.
> This is the end-result....
> ...


Thanks Rob, and yeah, they all help.
Some are worse than others, but it gives me an idea of the percentages were looking at.

One of my neighbours has got a TT, im off to see him tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i got this picture from a belgium MK2 driver :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

markTT225 said:


> 56 Plate TTC
> I bought the car with 9K on the clock, it showed some signs of sagging.
> Car now 22K miles.
> 
> ...


Cheers Mark.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

scottk said:


> Is that a different type of leather? looks a bit more coarse/textured than the rest...just an observation.


Yess indeed, the leather seat's on the mainland from europe are made from male-cow's......the Bull
The leather on the UK seat's are made from female-cow's.....it's the same leather which is used on handbags....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


>


This thread is getting better and better...
Leather pic's in the darkroom.....? What's next? Pic's from Toshiba with leather platform boots??


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

scottk said:


> Is that a different type of leather? looks a bit more coarse/textured than the rest...just an observation.


It is different Scott, Rob cottoned on to that a while ago and it did go some way towards explaining his bemusement with the whole thing. I don't think Fine Nappa is an option on the mainland â€" just something like 'Impulse Leather' over there I think and youâ€™re right, it is thicker and coarser


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Rebel said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a different type of leather? looks a bit more coarse/textured than the rest...just an observation.
> ...


Oooohhh....So thats where Ryanair get their fake leather seats from too :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

scottk said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > scottk said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Rebel said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


do they have these on the back as well?? :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

These pic's looks stunning indeed......


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

9,000 kms. 2.0T Coupe, Brilliant Red, S Tronic, magnetic ride, S-line, 18" turbines summer, 18" S-Line winter. Delivered June 2007

I have S line seats, which are cloth with leather bolsters. The cloth base and back are as new. The outside lower bolster (leather) on the drivers seat is looking somewhat creased due to having to slide over it when getting in and out.

Phil


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I think these colours must be also in the post above.......


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

Perhaps we should all chip in and get a huge billboard with all those seat pics put up outside wayside Audi?!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I think these colours must be also in the post above.......


Rebel..grow up you T**t...if you cant say anything constructive .....go away... :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Go away?

What are you talking abouth?
I live more than 600 miles from your silly island :lol:

Reading these leather threads, is the only thing i'm still a member of this muppet-forum. ROFL

I wished i designed those sagging leather chairs in the MK2......i would pissed myself every evening from laughing when i saw all these threads.
The guy who designed those chair's is a HERO !

Ha ha ha ! :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

At last I've realised what *Rebel's* problem is.As per his post about the male & female types of leather and that mainland Europe gets Bull's leather.He's sat in his seat so much that he can only talk *BULLSHIT*. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Scooby please promise me you will post your leather seat's after you drove your first 500 miles in your new car......i'll promise not to laugh :lol:


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

for the sake of good order have posted a seat pic on the 'seatgate' thread ... new car, 400 miles in, early evidence of sagging, blaming my fat ass!

spec per sig ... per sig? pirsig? zen and the art of tt seat maintenance?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

[smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

Well my car spec is as below, only 1500 miles so far and no real evidence of sagging on my seats, I do treat mine quite regularly with Autoglym leather conditioner. Not sure if this helps or if it could make the problem worse in future? i.e. softening the leather further.

Maybe the fact I am only 12 and a half stone helps, can't be stressing them too much :lol:


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

07 TTR
Ice silver
magma leather
bi colour alloys

Seats started sagging after 500 miles
now 8500 miles done & still no fix from Audi
"seat bases" still on "back order"
Squeeling brakes
Back to dealer tomorrow


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Spec as in sig. Sagging seat.

Have posted my pic on the original photo request thread (and is included in the seatgate thread).

I've now done 10,100 miles but the sagging started a good while earlier.

Moley


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

bengee_tt said:


> Well my car spec is as below, only 1500 miles so far and no real evidence of sagging on my seats, I do treat mine quite regularly with Autoglym leather conditioner. Not sure if this helps or if it could make the problem worse in future? i.e. softening the leather further.
> 
> Maybe the fact I am only 12 and a half stone helps, can't be stressing them too much :lol:


Wow, thats a hell of a spec, but you are only doing 70-80 miles a week (avg), and treating your seats regularly. I hope thats not the answer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

sane eric said:


> bengee_tt said:
> 
> 
> > Well my car spec is as below, only 1500 miles so far and no real evidence of sagging on my seats, I do treat mine quite regularly with Autoglym leather conditioner. Not sure if this helps or if it could make the problem worse in future? i.e. softening the leather further.
> ...


It's not Eric.
I use a specialist cleaner on mine regularly and hasnt made any difference.


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

chilliman said:


> 07 TTR
> Ice silver
> magma leather
> bi colour alloys
> ...


Sorry for going off topic, but, when I reported squeeling brakes to Audi Stafford when the car was in for it's service their remedy was to take the car out on a test drive, drive fast and brake hard. The brakes still squeel. My experience with Audi is keep the car for as long as it can stay away from the garage then sell it and get another one. Then you only have to worry about the delivery issues.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## TTotoro (Jan 27, 2008)

Spec as below. Had it nearly 2 weeks. I can honestly say that the drivers seat was slighly saggy when I picked it up (compared to the passenger side). I waited so long for this car there was no way I was going to refuse it! I have not posted pics but can do if you need them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

TTotoro said:


> Spec as below. Had it nearly 2 weeks. I can honestly say that the drivers seat was slighly saggy when I picked it up (compared to the passenger side). I waited so long for this car there was no way I was going to refuse it! I have not posted pics but can do if you need them.


Yep, get em posted.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

TTotoro said:


> Spec as below. Had it nearly 2 weeks. I can honestly say that the drivers seat was slighly saggy when I picked it up (compared to the passenger side). I waited so long for this car there was no way I was going to refuse it! I have not posted pics but can do if you need them.


Yep, get em posted.


----------



## TTotoro (Jan 27, 2008)

Will take some tomorrow


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

NO sag. Alcantara.


----------



## Soot1e (Jun 13, 2007)

5 months, 5000 miles, alcantara as good as new.


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

Spec as below - sagging from 100 miles. Now looking pretty dreadful. Pictures already posted / sent to Tosh.


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

jmoors said:


> Spec as below - sagging from 100 miles. Now looking pretty dreadful. Pictures already posted / sent to Tosh.


can you post them on this thread as well

TIA

Neil


----------



## TTotoro (Jan 27, 2008)

Here you go DUO. I have had the car 2 weeks (1500 miles) but it looked exactly like this when I picked it up with 12 miles on the clock. The passenger seat is taught.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> bump


..ittybump


----------

